# Playing Games with Pumpkin Head



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

Today I adopted a new little girl named Pumpkin Head. She is white, and has a round little "puppy" nose and HUGE red eyes! She's very smart. She's so smart that she has invented a game to play with us. It's like reverse peek-a-boo.

We call it "The Smile Game".

We've noticed that sometimes she will partially close her eyes and open her mouth a little bit; it's a sweet little mousey smile! She smiles right at you and starts to sniff curiously, bobbing her little head. Just to play along, I tried smiling and bobbing back at her. I got closer and closer, then we touched noses. Then she hid her face behind my thumb, as if she was blushing!

At first I thought maybe I was breathing in her face and that's why she was squinting and hiding, so I held my breath and tried again. She still smiled! She did it again! This time when she hid, she barely lifted her head and opened one eye to see if I was still there, playing and smiling!

What's even better about "The Smile Game" is I can start it and she'll play along! It's like she understands when I want to play! What a smart little girl! She must like happy faces.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

That sounds so cute! I really would enjoy watching a video of you two playing... just saying.  :lol:

Note- I just realized that when I had hamsters, if I blew on them, they would bare their teeth (smile) and partially close their eyes! Are you sure that she is playing, and not being aggressive?


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

oh, no, she doesn't show her little teeths at all *^^* and i thought that that's what it might be, the air. but like i said, i tried it holding my breath and she still does it. i realized that when humans smile, they squint their eyes a little bit too. so i assumed it must be a smile, especially since she has made a game out of it. i don't think she's aggressive, i'm sure she would have eventually expressed some anger by now (tail rattling, teeth clicking), we do it so often. she just keeps popping her little head back out, smiling for more! if i can get my flipcam to work i'll make a video of it. you'll see that she's not angry or annoyed *^^* i bet if we keep playing/practicing, it will end up looking very extra cute and smooth!


----------

